# What brand of router plate



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

What brand of router plate do you have. Do you have any pro's vs cons with it?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Incra , so I think it's "other" , but I believe it's made by woodpecker ? I haven't used it yet, but from what I see I like . 

Like the optional clean sweep inserts which help with dust control , and the thick aluminum construction that hopefully won't flex . Also the inserts use strong rare earth magnets to attach to the plate . 
The only thing I dislike , is the corner radius . You can't just attach guides to a table and cut out the perimeter to install there plate , as the corner radiuses are bigger than any bit I'm aware of , so you basically need to make or buy there template . I could be wrong though

Ok I googled it and the perimeter corners are .75" . So I guess I could have used a 3/4" top bearing flush trim bit to do the corners


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Incra (Jessem version, the 9 1/4" size), Bench Dog (new Rockler size), old sized Rockler, and a few different generic phenolic's of the current Rockler size. The two tables are the 9 1/4" and current Rockler sizes, the other sizes are used as big bases for hand-held

Didn't vote in the poll as it only allows one ballot--i'm more the Chicago election version of router plates, vote early and vote often!! 

earl


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I still have a Rockler plate, but replaced it with a Woodpecker plate. Annoying that they can't produce same size units. Like the twist lock insert.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Homemade. That way I get exactly what I want.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Other: Grizzly cast iron table with a Triton router attached.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Kreg. But I would not buy another resin plate as they flex. I'm on my second now after a free replacement from Kreg.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One of my kids left a sheet of some type semi clear plastic so I made one out of it.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Had the Rockler basic plate, replaced it with a Bench Dog lift so had to replace the top too as the hole was different. Didn't have any complaints with the Rockler but wanted to upgrade to a lift (which I like a lot). As has been mentioned before, it would be nice if the manufacturers standardized on a size, but I guess some of them are also in the business of selling tops.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have several Incra plates. I have tried others, but this is my first choice. They are well made, don't flex, the inserts are attached with magnets. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

No plate, screwed to the top. No interruptions, flat, utilitarian.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Have an older Rockler FX and no concerns. This system is old enough to use the twist lock inserts which I understand is not a current feature. Were I looking to replace the system I would seriously look at Incra and Woodpecker.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Lee Valley. It has served me well for many years.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I use the Rockler blue plate that is many years old.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Homemade out of bakelite 1/2" thick for a 1619EVS Bosh


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Oak Park (the router workshop guys)


----------



## HHJ (Mar 27, 2017)

I will also prefer to go with Incra. So the poll vote for me is other as well


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the Incra and love it the only thing I would like is the clean sweep plates but I can't justify the cost at this time. They were not available when I bought my plate and I bought a full set of the original inserts.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

I have the Rockler aluminum pro plate C installed in my Bench Dog Cast Iron table saw extension.
And love my Triton MOF001C
.


----------

